# todays twitter/facebook updat



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Morsi is Trapped after Friday prayers in Fatma El Sharbatly Mosque after people surrounded it cheering"LEAVE MORSI LEAVE! FALL MORSI FALL"
عاااااااااااااجل : مرسى محبوس فى جامع فاطمة الشربتلى ومش عارف يخرج والناس بتهتف برة يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد ويسقط يسقط محمد مرسى


Any word on this?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

BBC report

Egyptian media, including the al-Watan newspaper, report that protesters confronted Mr Morsi at Friday prayers at the al-Sharbatli mosque.

The reports say the imam leading prayers compared Mr Morsi's new powers to the difficulties which confronted the Prophet Muhammad at the beginning of his mission.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

https://twitter.com/Sarahcarr/status/274537989667950592/photo/1/large


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> BBC report
> 
> Egyptian media, including the al-Watan newspaper, report that protesters confronted Mr Morsi at Friday prayers at the al-Sharbatli mosque.
> 
> The reports say the imam leading prayers compared Mr Morsi's new powers to the difficulties which confronted the Prophet Muhammad at the beginning of his mission.


I saw this earlier, but it seemed just another rumour.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> https://twitter.com/Sarahcarr/status/274537989667950592/photo/1/large


Hi-Vis jackets and Hard Hats - whats is Egypt coming to :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

and here it is:

Worshippers at Hassan al-Sharbatly Mosque in New Cairo protested against President Mohamed Morsy while he was attending prayers there Friday, when the imam of the mosque tried to justify the president’s recent decisions.

“Prophet Mohamed and the Caliphs used to dismiss and appoint judges, and there is no problem with Morsy doing that,” the imam said, according to an eyewitness. The imam was referring to Morsy’s dismissal of the prosecutor general, which was deemed a staggering interference of the president in judicial matters. 

But worshippers stopped the imam and protested his likening Morsy to the Prophet.

The atmosphere was charged following the prayers, with some worshippers chanting, “Down with the rule of the supreme guide,” referring to the leader of the Muslim Brotherhood, from which Morsy hails.

Meanwhile, Morsy supporters in the crowd chanted the president’s name.

“The imam made a mistake and the president is to be blamed,” retired professor Hassan Abdel Kader, who was praying close to the president, told Egypt Independent.

“What the imam said angered the people and created a hubbub,” he added. “His sermon was immediately interrupted by angry worshippers.”

The ensuing chaos remained for a few minutes following the prayer. The imam asked people to calm down, saying, “No voice should be louder than the chant of ‘There is no God but Allah.’”

To end the chaos, some people called for prayer. As soon as the prayer ended, “the hubbub returned again, even more strongly,” said Hassan Awad, a retired army general, who attended the prayer.

After the end of the prayer, Morsy took the microphone and talked to the worshippers, assuring them of the independence of the judiciary.

“Morsy contained the protesters smartly, and acknowledged the judges’ rights, but at the same time his decisions are not in line with what he said in the mosque,” said Awad.

Abdel Kader said Morsy asked to talk with some of the protesters, and four young men went to talk with him for about 15 minutes.

“The protesters were more than the supporters," Abdel Kader said.

Adel Ibrahim, a journalist at Al-Ahram state daily, who attended the prayer, said four buses carrying pro-Morsy people came to attend the prayer. A security guard confirmed that. Ibrahim added that worshippers were annoyed before the start of the prayer because of the tight security measures. 

Morsy angers worshippers in mosque | Egypt Independent


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Hi-Vis jackets and Hard Hats - whats is Egypt coming to :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:




You're turning into Horus with all your eyebrows etc


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> and here it is:
> 
> Worshippers at Hassan al-Sharbatly Mosque in New Cairo protested against President Mohamed Morsy while he was attending prayers there Friday, when the imam of the mosque tried to justify the president’s recent decisions.
> 
> ...




Good on the worshippers and shame on the Iman. If it was a non Muslim who done the likening to the Prophet would a court case be the order of the day?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Good on the worshippers and shame on the Iman. If it was a non Muslim who done the likening to the Prophet would a court case be the order of the day?


I think Morsi was lucky to be praying at a mosque in New Cairo, where people are not prone to troublemaking. Of course he lives there, but I still think his security could have been seriously compromised in a different area.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> You're turning into Horus with all your eyebrows etc


lol I wonder whether he's still in Egypt


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm watching ONTV live, it looks like clashes starting in Sidi Gaber (Alex) between pro and anti


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> You're turning into Horus with all your eyebrows etc




:eyebrows:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I'm watching ONTV live, it looks like clashes starting in Sidi Gaber (Alex) between pro and anti


actually it was thugs/baltageya with knives attacking the protesters


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> actually it was thugs/baltageya with knives attacking the protesters




Friend told me that it was the shopkeepers v protesters, shop keepers complaining they cannot do business


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Friend told me that it was the shopkeepers v protesters, shop keepers complaining they cannot do business


and the shopkeepers came out to attack the crowds? wow


----------

